# Goldfish Spawned



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

About 3 days ago I had my 2 goldfish in a 30 gal. so I could repair three holes in their pond. I put them back in the pond yesterday and as I was draining the water out of the tank, I found eggs! They covered the bottom of the aquarium with eggs and even got some on the filter intake. How long will it take the eggs to hatch? I'm excited


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

You should see the fry squirming around in there by now, or at least see eyes. If the eggs are white they aren't fertilized. Mine hatched after 3 days. If you see eyes inside the eggs, you should lower the water level to 4-6 inches so the water pressure isn't too much for the babies. I'd also switch to a sponge filter. Good luck.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tips  I'll do that. I did see quite a few white eggs. Should I remove them? I seen little black dots on some too.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes, I'd remove the white ones because they will get fungus. Congrats on your black dots!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

They hatched! I lowered the water level on the 21st and they hatched on the 22nd. There's so many I can't even count them! I'll try to get a picture or video of them when they're a little bigger. They don't show up on my camera right now.
It's amazing how big fish like goldfish start out so small.
I have them in my room with a small sponge filter.
Thanks for the help phlyergirl


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Congrats! Waiting on the pics


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Congrats!! It is amazing how tiny they start out, isn't it? My cichlid fry look like giants compared to freshly hatched goldfish. :lol:


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

It is amazing. My platy fry are twice as big. As soon as they get big enough to see on my camera I'll get some photos


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

we are going to start calling you "clumsy carp"......lol
he is one of the characters in the B.C. comic strip..


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I like those comics 

Here's a picture of them from yesterday


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome! How are they holding up?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

They're doing good. I can't wait for them to grow. The parent fish have awesome finnage.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cool! Are the parents single or double tails?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

They're single tails, but they are really long. I just don't have any luck with the double tail goldfish


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Mine are almost 7 weeks old and you can tell who got the veil tail genes already, so you should find out soon!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope so 
I added some plants to their tank today, just a couple of floating ones.


----------

